# Dome And Dash Lites Stay On...



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Not knowing the actual year, it may be as simple as a bad dash dimmer or headlight switch. Or a short somewhere that's bypassed the switch.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Many cars have timers that leave the dome lights on for a minute or so after you exit the car for convenience. You may need a wiring diagram to figure this out


----------

